# Slow Start



## nissan95altima (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi,
i have a 1995 Nissan Altima, 2.4L, 111000 miles.
Few days back i had rough idling and engine light came on. I took it to a shop and they checked for codes. Spark plug, wires and a fuel injector was bad. I got all that changed and since then car is slow to start up. i took it back in and they said that the fuel filter was leaking. got that changed but still have to turn the key in for a long time before it starts.
any ideas as to why this might be happening. any help is appreciated.
thanks!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Did they happen to check your fuel pump?


----------



## nissan95altima (Apr 25, 2004)

No I dont think they have checked the fuel pump.

Should I get that checked?

Also is there any reason why this would start happening after changing spark plugs/wires etc. or is that just a co-incidence?

Thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

try holding the gas pedal to the floor next time and see what happens. this sends the ecu into a different mode and can sometimes point to a better diagnosis... my car is slow to start with the a/c on... still havent figured that one out yet, lol. also, what plugs did you replace your old ones with? ive seen nissans run like shit with anything other than ngk's. some work good, some dont.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Did they replace the distributor cap and rotor? I have seen a trend where many shops don't replace this when they are bad. 
Did they check or do anything to the ignition timing? They should have at least checked it.
Also have the starting and charging systems along with the condition of your battery.

Troy


----------



## nissan95altima (Apr 25, 2004)

They did check the ignition last time i took it in.
Havent checked the distributor cap.
will have that looked at.
thanks!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i think ka24tech is closer to the answer he needs. also, if his timing hasnt been checked in some time, it could just be out of time. timing chains dont normally break, but they do have a certain amount of stretch in them. even the chain tensioner could be involved in this, but im trying to keep it simple. with the new cap and rotor installed, he may find that the timing is out a little more than it was before. in just a little under a 1000 miles on my new engine, the timing retarded 3 degrees. if he hasnt checked his timing in a while, it may be a little out too.


----------



## nissan95altima (Apr 25, 2004)

*still slow start*

I went in again and had them check again. they checked the fuel pump, fuel pressure, spark plugs (ngk's).
then they hooked it to the computer again and now its giving an "engine knock sensor" code.
the check engine light is not on. and they seem to think that the 'knock valve has been broken and that is throwing the timing off'
i do not know anything about cars and dont even know if any of this makes any sense!
please help and any kind of suggestions are welcome.
thanks.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you wont always get a cel for the knock sensor. at 275 bucks, i wouldnt just go and blindly replace it either. most of the time when this sensor trips a code it is due to oil or dirt being on the sensor or harness to the sensor. first locate the sensor, its about 3 inches above the oil filter and about 3 inches to the left of it. remove the harness and spray it out with some contact cleaner and let it dry. then remove the sensor, just one bolt thru the center of it, and clean it too. then reinstall the sensor, plug it back in and reset the ecu. this usually will solve the problem.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> you wont always get a cel for the knock sensor. at 275 bucks, i wouldnt just go and blindly replace it either. most of the time when this sensor trips a code it is due to oil or dirt being on the sensor or harness to the sensor. first locate the sensor, its about 3 inches above the oil filter and about 3 inches to the left of it. remove the harness and spray it out with some contact cleaner and let it dry. then remove the sensor, just one bolt thru the center of it, and clean it too. then reinstall the sensor, plug it back in and reset the ecu. this usually will solve the problem.


I agree with Asleep, tests like checking the resistance of the sensor, cleaning the sensor to block contact, and resetting the ECU should be all you really need. The knock sensor is replaced too often when there may not be anything wrong with it. The knock sensor code means that it detected a sound that was interpreted as a knock which is normal, when it could have been just a stumble or a miss on the ignition. 
Have you or they checked or replaced the cap and rotor? Also was the TPS checked and/or adjusted? I just don't quite agree with their diagnosis as the knock sensor being faulty and pulling timing.

Troy


----------

